# New Sig / Blag Banner



## science (Jan 29, 2009)

So, do you guys like it? Whipped it up in Photoshop in about 2 minutes, but I think it looks pretty good


----------



## Sharpz (Jan 29, 2009)

I like it.Funny blag BTW


----------



## alex (Jan 29, 2009)

Awesome banner to go with awesome blag, I lmao! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This one's a favorite!


----------



## Sharpz (Jan 29, 2009)

alex said:
			
		

> Awesome banner to go with awesome blag, I lmao!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's my favorite too!The pokemon short film one is funny "Ok I'm going on my pokemon adventure be back in like 3 or 4 months I'm gonna see yooouuuu later! Lol.


----------



## science (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for the nice feedback guys


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jan 29, 2009)

I liek the text the most, everyone loves being able to count pixels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Like your blag too, don't even wanna know why the school would get chairs like that


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 29, 2009)

what kind of chairs are like that


----------



## science (Jan 30, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> what kind of chairs are like that



dick chairs lol


----------



## Minox (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes, I quite like the new sig of yours


----------



## science (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks Minox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also made myself a new avatar / picture thingy for my blag


----------



## War (Jan 30, 2009)

I think you should spend more time on it since it looks very basic. PS: It's spelled blog.


----------



## Minox (Jan 30, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> PS: It's spelled blog.


No it isn't


----------



## phoenixtaku (Feb 4, 2009)

I like it really good.


----------

